

Ask HN: Best places to advertise online - exspiro

Anyone got suggestions on the best places to advertise and why, facebook, stumbleupon...etc
======
profquail
I think the best places to start are places frequented by your target
audience. That may be a place as big as Facebook or as small as a antique
automotive forum.

If you don't know what audience you're targeting, that is probably a bad
business strategy...but if you want to do a little research, put some ads on a
'broad-spectrum' website like Google, Facebook, Twitter, etc. and then run
some stats on your web server logs after a while. They'll be able to tell you
where your traffic is coming from, what people are searching for to find your
site, and so forth, which you can then use to better target your ads, etc.

------
known
I will recommend <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cost_per_action>

